# Limiting bandwidth in a bsnl dataone connection



## threeonethree (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a bsnl dataone connection and i am using ITI DNA a211 wireless router provided by bsnl . There are two computers on the network and i want to split 1 mbps each between both of them. How is this possible?

When the other guy is downloading lots of stuff my download speed drops very less . I want it such that he only gets 1 mbps speed and the rest is for me .


----------



## Ricky (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, I don't know about your router, if it has bandwidth shaping facility or not but you can do this by installing squid and use delay pools in it.

But doesn't look very promising to you as then you will be required to have a cmputer running always for proxy..

Or simply find a router which can do this too.


----------

